# Children's art drawing



## Singuy (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone that teaches children's art drawing and interests in joining forces with me?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Singuy said:


> Anyone that teaches children's art drawing and interests in joining forces with me?




Join forces for what reason?


----------



## Singuy (Oct 25, 2010)

As a partnership in conducting courses.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry you cannot advertise for business partners in here unless you contact admin and upgrade to premium membership

Maiden


----------



## Singuy (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh! OK.....Sorry


----------

